# What does this virustotal result mean?



## Fr0sty (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi! Don't know if I post in the right part of the forum, if not maybe moderators can move this thread 

I scanned a file using virustotal.com and only Webwasher found anything.
What was found: Webwasher-Gateway *BlockReason.0*

*I would like to know what BlockReason.0 means/is? *

I googled a bit but didnt find an answer or atlrest not in a language I know. I did find this site tho, but it didnt explain BlockReason.0 in the specific mather.

Many thanks

Fr0sty


----------



## Fr0sty (Nov 30, 2007)

Noone knows? I would really like to get an answer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start with the Webwasher site, since that's the one that is complaining.


----------



## Fr0sty (Nov 30, 2007)

johnwill said:


> I'd start with the Webwasher site, since that's the one that is complaining.


been there, atleast at their english site dont know if the german have more info, cuz I cant find anything specific about warnings messeges on the english site.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I don't know any more German than you do. :smile:


----------



## Fr0sty (Nov 30, 2007)

more annoying is that when I click on reanalyze it doesn't find anything!?

I really want to use the file but I don't want to compromise my system, so i need to know if it is a false positive or something to be concerned about...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry that I don't have any more info for you on this one.


----------

